# What is a good length for a slouch hat?



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am knitting Days Eye Hat and instructions says to lengthen for slouch, you add more reps of row 19. How many rows should I add? This pattern is lovely and the stitches are interesting. It is so pretty now, but I don't want to make it too long or too short and my mind isn't working right now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/days-eye-hat
It is a personal choice. I like it the length in the pictures, not slouchy.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you try it on as you go? Get more of an idea of how it will sit and look on the head, especially if it's for yourself. Usually 3 or 4 rows are sufficient, but that depends on the stitches and yarn weight, of course! We'd like to see it when you're done!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am using Madelinetosh and it is such a beautiful yarn with a nice drape and I would have too little to use for something else and too much to throw away. It would be such a pretty slouch hat. I like this pattern so will surely knit one according to the pattern also with other yarn.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I am using Madelinetosh and it is such a beautiful yarn with a nice drape and I would have too little to use for something else and too much to throw away. It would be such a pretty slouch hat. I like this pattern so will surely knit one according to the pattern also with other yarn.


If you like that effect, then use it until you know you just have enough to finish...not only will you use up the bits, but get a lovely slouch also!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Why not find a pattern for a slouchy hat and see what they say the finished length is. That will give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

They could always stuff it with tissue paper.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Beachkc said:


> I am knitting Days Eye Hat and instructions says to lengthen for slouch, you add more reps of row 19. How many rows should I add? This pattern is lovely and the stitches are interesting. It is so pretty now, but I don't want to make it too long or too short and my mind isn't working right now.


Mine is 12 inches from cast on edge and I get lots of compliments on it. You can turn up the brim for shorter. 
When you decrease just do a couple of rows of K2tog then draw through the yarn for a jelly bag look. Don't decrease too far or small or it'll look like an elf hat.  

You can add a tassle or pompom if you want but you don't need it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

LizR said:


> Mine is 12 inches from cast on edge and I get lots of compliments on it. You can turn up the brim for shorter.
> When you decrease just do a couple of rows of K2tog then draw through the yarn for a jelly bag look. Don't decrease too far or small or it'll look like an elf hat.
> 
> You can add a tassle or pompom if you want but you don't need it.


I do mine 12" long as well, especially for younger people, as they like them slouchy. 11" works well if you don't want it quite as long. I do exactly the same for the decrease. Makes it look better for sure.


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

I have made tons of slouch hats. I have 5 sons and have made many for them and their girlfriends and their friends and co-workers and so on and so on...!! I find that between 10 1/2 to 11 1/2 inches works perfectly!! They can either wear them "cuffed up" as a tightly-fitted hat, or wear them slouchy (which they ALWAYS do) I find that if you make them too short, they don't drape correctly... they just sort-of stick out straight in the back, which looks a bit silly!! : ) good luck!!

(my cat, Tripper, has a slouch hat on in my avitar!!)


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ta Da! It is complete! Just a little slouchy. I added four rows. I haven't blocked it yet.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice knitting


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to do the 'Slouch Potato' by Anne Hanson, it says to knit 7" after the brim, and before starting the decreases for the crown. But I have sometimes knit that deep for a regulr cap. If possible, I think trying it on is the best idea, but I think I will have to knit is at least 8".


----------



## valericz (Sep 10, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I want to do the 'Slouch Potato' by Anne Hanson, it says to knit 7" after the brim, and before starting the decreases for the crown. But I have sometimes knit that deep for a regulr cap. If possible, I think trying it on is the best idea, but I think I will have to knit is at least 8".


If you really want a real "slouchy" hat, make it at least 10"!!! (unless of course, you want it just a BIT slouchy!!) I followed a pattern once that required only 7" and it stuck ridiculously straight out in the back!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

valericz said:


> If you really want a real "slouchy" hat, make it at least 10"!!! (unless of course, you want it just a BIT slouchy!!) I followed a pattern once that required only 7" and it stuck ridiculously straight out in the back!!


Yes I agree I did the same thing was not happy with it. Now I do at least 10" .


----------



## AudreyQ64 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

